# Flying Sub 1/32



## lmgoldstein (Jan 16, 2012)

I am trying to obtain the figures that go in the Flying Sub 1/32 model. I've tried different sites and have sent "Uncleoldies" several emails which all came back as failed transmissions. Does anybody have any suggestions as how to to reach them or any other avenue to obtain these figures?

Thanks;

Larry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Crows Nest makes them. He's a good guy to buy from. Other online stores carry his figures, I believe.


----------



## lmgoldstein (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

lmgoldstein said:


> I am trying to obtain the figures that go in the Flying Sub 1/32 model. I've tried different sites and have sent "Uncleoldies" several emails which all came back as failed transmissions. Does anybody have any suggestions as how to to reach them or any other avenue to obtain these figures?
> 
> Thanks;
> 
> Larry


I would contact Moebius customer service. The newly released kit comes with the figures.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

According to Moebius's Facebook page there are no immediate plans to sell the resin figures separately. The Crows Nest figures are very nice, but pricey and do not look like any particular crewman. You can obtain two figures from the old LUNAR MODELS molds from Chris Larson at this email address: [email protected]

The resin figures are quite good and one actually bears resemblance to Richard Basehart. The set of 2 figures shipped is 14.00.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Crows Nest makes them. He's a good guy to buy from. Other online stores carry his figures, I believe.


Crows Nest has been pretty much shut down. The stock remaining at different distributors (and eBay) is all that there is, if you see it, get it, you may not have another chance.
Drew does fantastic work and he will be missed- I just wish I had been able to get one of his kits myself...


----------



## lmgoldstein (Jan 16, 2012)

I just sent off an email to them. I tried the Crow's Nest, Reapers Miniatures, and Uncleoldies. Hope one of these pays off.
Thanks.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Is Drew okay?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Is Drew okay?


Drew is just taking his business in a new direction. No more resin kits are going to be produced, IIRC he has some new clients that he will be producing commissioned work for (not SciFi but collectibles)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonder if he'll sell his molds...hmmmm. He's a good guy.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Contact the person at LARSON DESIGN.

This is from a thread that he started back in November under the name of "Flying Sub Figures 2".

"I am now selling the 2 figures for the Moebius flying sub kit.If interested please e-mail me at*[email protected]*to be put on a list. Price will be $10.00 + shipping for 2 figures in the kit."


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I see that Monsters In Motion have 1/35 scale Flying Sub figures for sale at present; I really don't know if those are the Crows Nest figures or Moebius figures, but either/or, those are what you're looking for.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> I see that Monsters In Motion have 1/35 scale Flying Sub figures for sale at present; I really don't know if those are the Crows Nest figures or Moebius figures, but either/or, those are what you're looking for.


These are the Larson figures mentioned earlier, from the original Lunar Models molds. Order them from [email protected] for $14.00 (shipping included) They are 19.95 from MIM and shipping is extra.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

If you are referring to the first production run of the 1/35 scale Flying Sub, you're not going to need these, but if it is the current production run, you'll need the photo etched brass after-market sheet for the wall control panels. The re-issue has most of the details removed from the parts.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

It would really nice if we can some sample pics of the parts for this kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Say what? They _removed _detail from the panels!??!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> ... The re-issue has most of the details removed from the parts.


Huh, what, huh? I have got to investigate this further.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Huh, what, huh? I have got to investigate this further.


Yup, I unwrapped the parts from their bags just the other day, and that was the first thing I noticed. Fortunately for me, I already had the brass etch sheet in my drawer from the first issue and never got around to using it, as well as the Aztec paint masks. The control panel details are completely smoothed out from the two forward bulkhead walls and the rear wall in front of the door wall.
However, the two square boxes at the bottom of the reactor core wall still have the raised details, even though they are not accurate to the ones shown on the set.
This is a two-sided coin; the pro is that the builder will have a more screen accurate finished model than the first edition, but the con side is that there is no notification on either the box top, the instructions or even the advertisements I've seen for this kit to alert the potential buyer that they'll need to order aftermarket items.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder what the reason for this was?- it seems to be a step in the wrong direction


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Factory's f**k up, not a decision made by Moebius. 

Check out Frank's post (screen name Moebius), here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=482330&page=7

And Dave's post here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=511858


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Common sense, in this case, is that the original steel tooling would have the details as in the first kit - since there was no directive to change that, and steel tools don't change themselves, there was no need to check those parts. 
We only needed to check the few parts we made changes to, which we did.
We've re-issued a number of kits, and we order small runs of older kits over and over, all the time, without checking every part of those kits before each production run.
This may lead us to change that policy, but there has never been any logical reason to check parts made from existing tooling in the past.
I don't know why or how changed were made - I've sent two very pointed e-mails to my guy at the factory demanding an explanation. Until he returns my e-mails I have no idea why those parts were altered.
As I have mentioned in other posts - it is Chinese New Year and our factories are on shut -down for the holiday - so it may be a couple weeks before I have any real answers.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's nuts, Dave, you guys must be furious (and confused!).


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Furious, yes - confused, no. I had a nice phone conversation with our guy in China this afternoon, I'm pretty sure that his ears are still burning! Pretty certain that I left no doubt in his mind regarding our level of dissatisfaction with this situation. He has assured me that they'll fix it, as soon as the factory returns to work after CNY. 
"Fix it" means running corrected replacement parts packed in mailer boxes for the re-issued kits so that we can send them out to customers who have these defective kits. We'll know more about time frame for all of this after they get back from CNY and we can find out how much work needs to be done to restore the tooling.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

So, what was his explanation for the change? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok let me know if I'm reading the current information correctly. Anybody that bought the re-issue FS1 will get, if they want them, the corrected wall panels. 

How will this process be accomplished? Will the customers have to contact the Moebius company directly for the replacement parts?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Ok let me know if I'm reading the current information correctly. Anybody that bought the re-issue FS1 will get, if they want them, the corrected wall panels.
> 
> How will this process be accomplished? Will the customers have to contact the Moebius company directly for the replacement parts?


That would make more sense then Moebius randomly mailing the replacement parts to addresses around the world on the off chance they bought one of the kits!!! :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be helpful if Moebius set up some sort of registry or eMail bucket for those who have gotten one of the problem kits to use for getting in line for the replacements.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> It would be helpful if Moebius set up some sort of registry or eMail bucket for those who have gotten one of the problem kits to use for getting in line for the replacements.


They have a Facebook page and a website, just watch for a posting on when they get the replacement parts. They have no way of knowing who buys the kit to contact the purchaser!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RSN said:


> They have a Facebook page and a website, just watch for a posting on when they get the replacement parts. They have no way of knowing who buys the kit to contact the purchaser!


It is not necessary to shout.
My point was that people who have gotten one of these problem kits could contact Moebius and leave their contact information, be it either online at the site in a registry or sending it to a special eMail address, then when Moebius get the replacement parts in they will already have a list of those who need them and can get them distributed.
It will probably be a while before the replacements parts will be available and people will not know if they are ready unless they constantly check out the FB & website.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> It is not necessary to shout.
> My point was that people who have gotten one of these problem kits could contact Moebius and leave their contact information, be it either online at the site in a registry or sending it to a special eMail address, then when Moebius get the replacement parts in they will already have a list of those who need them and can get them distributed.
> It will probably be a while before the replacements parts will be available and people will not know if they are ready unless they constantly check out the FB & website.


Wasn't shouting. I think Moebius will handle it, as soon as they get it straightened out in China and the parts are recast and shipped. If you think they are enjoying this, they are NOT (emphasis on word, not shouting,), but the last thing they need is dozens of people telling them how to run their company. Mistakes happen in life and on a global scale, this one doesn't even register as a problem for 99.9% of the population.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Where on earth did you get the impression that I thought they were enjoying this situation? I am sorry it happened- it makes no sense to me how it could have happened unless the Chinese factory accidentally destroyed the molds and recreated them with imperfect ones with out revealing the embarrassing secret. It is a different culture over there and a lot of it simply does not make sense to us.

I am also not trying to tell Moebius what to do, I merely made the observation it would be to have some way to let customers know when the replacements are ready. I apologize that I called it shouting, but your final sentence in that post did end with an explanation point and it was saying that Moebius did not know who to contact when the post I made was describing a simple way for them to do so.

Problems happen all the time in the industry- I have several first edition kits which have known problems fixed in later editions. How a company deals with these inevitable difficulties speaks volumes. I can see how they might be upset with the news of the Flying Sub being discussed in the forums instead of customers contacting them directly. I chimed in also- I just thought they would have known what was in the kit being shipped and the changes were intentional. This was not a warped part but a change which required somebody actually doing something to he existing molds- it was inconceivable that something like this could happen accidentally and without permission/instruction from the company contracting for the production. Now we know different.

The important thing is that it is being dealt with. I have no dog in this hunt, I have a first edition kit and doubt I will buy another when there are so many other kits out there I would like to buy. I am sure when the replacements are available word will spread.


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

uh guys, all i did when i noticed that the new reissue didn't have any detail was to email them, give them the part numbers and my address...viola! 2 days later parts were in my hands...simple.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well _that _was ridiculously sensible! :lol:


----------

